
A New Twist on Hydropower  - jaydub
http://www.technologyreview.com/energy/21749/?a=f
======
sanj
Dang! Vortex shedding was exactly what I did my undergrad research project on!

Sadly, it got me my lowest grade in college. But that's a longer story.

~~~
biohacker42
Maybe they are looking to hire!

------
streety
A less critical commentary has been posted at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=381145>

I particularly like this line, "If we could harness 0.1 per cent of the energy
in the ocean, we could support the energy needs of 15 billion people."

------
tocomment
How does this jibe with conservation of energy? Does the current get slowed
down?

